# York Meet Treasures Brought Home



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Mission accomplished, we were able to find what was on our list to bring home. Of course, there are some Jack Pearce lighted vehicles, two tankers to go with the refinery, some additions for the refinery, and a Lionel clock to go in our office. I will post photos tomorrow. We also got some great ideas for the new layout.

It was one of the best York Meets for us.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad you had fun . And hope the stuff you bought works out!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Brian; have you started your addition?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

I found 2 MTHRRC Standard Gauge Lionel Corp. Tinplate Club Cars that I'd been looking for. Other treasures included meeting Lee Willis and Gunrunner John for the first time and the good fortune I had to meet and talk with Davidone about Christmas trains. I still haven't found the illusive MTH Bavarian S 3/6. Maybe I'll find it at the October York.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Spence, very soon. Code enforcement guy is coming this week and we should start soon thereafter.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

The big prizes for me were an MTH NYC Hudson from 2001, cab number 5320 from an American Legacy set. There have been a few on eBay but way more than I was willing spend. To my amazement Grzyboski's had a set at a much lower price than either of the eBay engines and then agreed to an even lower price. Found it already had a BCR installed and runs like a champ and puts out almost as much smoke as the prototype (cough, cough, smoke off). Also found an add-on Lionel NYC heavyweight commuter coach at Nicholas Smith priced 40% below the the price on their webpage.
Steve Nelson, aka Mr Muffin, had add on MTH passenger cars at a price I couldn't refuse so ended up with a pair. Many little detail items as well for other projects. Not to mention one of Andre's water towers. All in all a fine time.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

My big purchase was a Railking Aerotrain (NYC) that I found at the Trainworld booth. The Aerotrain was a flop in the real world but something I've wanted for a while so I was pleased to find it. I also bought 2 Railking flat cars with vehicles, a track cleaning car, a wheel set to repair a car that had one wheel set missing, some videos and a rooftop water tank from Andre. I think that was it and I'll get pics up soon.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I brought home some great memories - that is all. But they are priceless. Thanks to everyone I met!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Got the treasurers un-boxed this morning. 

View attachment 170970


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello,

I found a very nice deal at York on a new Lionel Legacy ATSF E8 set at Nassau Hobbies on Thursday.:thumbsup:

Got it unboxed and on the layout this morning, great set!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Spence, very soon. Code enforcement guy is coming this week and we should start soon thereafter.


Great, take lots of photos so we can follow the progress.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Got a few odds and ends including tanks, etc similar to Brian's, several items from Dave at Crescent Locomotive, and, best of all, I got Austin (age 4) safely delivered back to his Dad about 2:00 yesterday. He is the proud owner of a Lionchief + diesel switcher (1 motor).

Thanks to everyone who helped with Austin, especially Brian and Elizabeth. He already has told his Mom that he wants to go back to see his friends.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

I picked up an Atlas Brach's Candies hopper, a Model Power lighted figure, a Miller Enginnering Duquesne Incline sign (made to raise funds for the TCA convention in Pittsburgh next year), a new layout video, and a set of "adult" figures from Bakers RR Shop (guys in my club hide them on their home layouts in places where kids can't see them, but an eagle-eyed adult might - I intend to carry on the tradition when I have a layout of my own  ).

My brother and I also pre-registered for October, while we were there (so much better than waiting for the online system to be activated every year).

Andy


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds like some nice items. Brian you know I like that clock for sure...great purchase.

Craignor, beautiful E8!


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Great purchases everyone!! Looks like the cash was flowing quite well. Other than the treasure of memories of another great York meet with friends (old and new), here's my big purchase of the weekend. 

I've wanted these cars for a long time but every time I saw them the price was more than I wanted to pay or the condition wasn't what I was looking for. So, when I found these cars, I had to have them, and got them for a very fair price. They're just about the cleanest examples of the postwar Speedliner cars I've ever seen. To top it off, they're the slightly rarer hex-head version, and the observation is the factory-error variation with "Silver Bluff" instead of "Silver Dawn."


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats Bluecomet400! It's always nice to find that missing piece at the right price. The "Collecting" part of the hobby can be every bit as fun as the "Running Trains" part. Here are two cars that I thought might take forever to find. I stumbled on them in the first booth we visited. Haven't seen them before or since.

Emile

View attachment 171434


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Emile, those are great SG cars!! Looking forward to seeing the entire train. :appl:

I definitely love the "thrill of the hunt." Some of my best childhood memories of time with my Dad are helping him find that one particular item--usually at York.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

bluecomet400 said:


> Emile, those are great SG cars!! Looking forward to seeing the entire train.


The folks in the MTH booth said that the Caboose is due in November. It will be the finishing touch on my only SG train. I will definitely put out an updated video. Last Christmas I ran what I had. It was nice but obviously missing a crucial piece.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

John, love those Lionel Lines passenger cars. I had them as a kid.

Emile, those cars are a beautiful addition to your set. Nice find at the York Meet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

Here are the pictures of my purchases.

















































I bought 4 Hi Rail layout DVDs and watched the first last night.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

Country Joe,
I love the track-cleaning car. That's a winner even without the cleaning attachment. Great find!
The Aerotrain looks awesome on your layout. I have the PRR Aerotrain from a few years ago. I love running it with its unique sound and look. Beware of the urge to collect all the cars. I found all but 1 in the first year, then spent over 2 years looking for road #307!!! before finally finding it. It's a great train. Congrats on the addition!

Emile


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

> It will be the finishing touch on my only SG train.



Emile, that may be your only SG train--for now. It's addictive, so I wouldn't be surprised if you add more.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice stuff everyone, hey blue comet, what are you going to pull those with! They are in real good condition.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

bluecomet400 said:


> Emile, that may be your only SG train--for now. It's addictive, so I wouldn't be surprised if you add more.


John, your SG collection is legendary so I take your advice as being from an expert...I guess I better start building some appropriate sized shelves. :thumbsup:

Emile


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

> Nice stuff everyone, hey blue comet, what are you going to pull those with! They are in real good condition.


Now that I found the cars, the search is on for a 2343 Santa Fe ABA to complete the set. There were many at York, but just like the cars, either the price was too high or the quality was too low. In the meantime, I'll put them on a shelf behind my 2354 NYC ABA until the layout is built.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Country Joe,
> I love the track-cleaning car. That's a winner even without the cleaning attachment. Great find!
> The Aerotrain looks awesome on your layout. I have the PRR Aerotrain from a few years ago. I love running it with its unique sound and look. Beware of the urge to collect all the cars. I found all but 1 in the first year, then spent over 2 years looking for road #307!!! before finally finding it. It's a great train. Congrats on the addition!
> 
> Emile


Thanks Emile. I have already been thinking of adding a couple of cars to the train. The Aerotrain was a flop in the real world but it's a big success in our O gauge worlds. It's a fun train and when I saw it I had to buy it.

I got the track cleaning car from Stockyard Express. I have some areas of track that are hard to get to and this will really help keep the track clean.

Your SG train is really cool, especially with the modern electronics. Boys in the '20s and '30s could only dream of smoke, sound and slow speed running.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I got scenery stuff from scenic express and a MNP track cleaning car. 

I met many old freinds and made a few more. It was a great time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the Aerotrain, it's one of the things at shows that always gets some attention, it's not the normal thing people see at shows. I added cars, now I have ten, about all it can do.

That track cleaning car works great with Isopropyl Alcohol on the pads.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

It looks as if the Maine guys cleaned up at York. Brian and John did well.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

hey John ( BC 400)

U mention something about a 2343,????? I can take it out of 
wrapping. I ve got the B unit also, the set is number 18130

Edit , OK, and glad to see a lot of good ideas going to 
Homes !!


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

> U mention something about a 2343,????? I can take it out of
> wrapping. I ve got the B unit also, the set is number 18130




Thanks Terry, but I'm after the postwar version. A toy train with anything more sophisticated than an E-Unit is above my pay grade.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's another treasure from York. I rescued this 390e last fall. All the wheels were turning to dust, and the motor wouldn't turn, so I brought the motor and trucks to York last fall, picked it up last week with all new wheels, and she runs like a champ. I still need to do some more cleaning, but at least she's all back together and ready for service.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

When you get her finished, please show us the before and after.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

She's a real beauty.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

BlueComet400, That's beautiful! Can't wait to see it when you're finished the restoration. 

By the way, is that "Mianne" benchwork in the photo? I'm considering their Lift-Gate. How was your experience with the company?

Emile


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Emile, that is Mianne. Great product and Tim Foley was very helpful . I thought about the lift gate but decided to go with a drawbridge design instead. Right now it's a temporary span that will be replaced by a bridge from Stainless Unlimited.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks BlueComet400, I think I'm going to give the folks at Mianne a call.

These aren't trains but I did pickup nicely painted people for my layout as well as some things for the North Pole Toy Factory that I am currently building.

Emile

View attachment 172994


View attachment 173002


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Emile, you always find treasures at the York Meet.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

GOT a Blue and Yellow paint brush for that thing, in the back
right hand side with east coast color. Blue and yellow
a whole lot closer to the North Pole, and much prettier !!!
OR < or, Red and white, with a cool looking Maple Leaf on it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice people!! Who made them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

bluecomet400 said:


> Nice people!! Who made them?


They were made by Jeffrey Viggiano in the Orange Dealers Hall. His card says he is with Barclay Products Co. but lists the website for The Barclay Company. The figures are based on molds that date back to the 1920’s when The Barclay Manufacturing Company began producing hollowcast toy soldiers in New Jersey. At their peak, they made a half million toys a week, but eventually lost market share to plastic toys and ceased doing business in 1971. The Barclay Manufacturing Company trademark rights were acquired in the 1990s, and now The Barclay Company once again manufactures solid metal reproductions of Barclay figures. 

I don’t know if Jeffrey Viggiano casts the figures of just buys them and repaints them. In either case, his paint work is excellent and his offerings easily stand out among the many old and new Barclay figures that can be found throughout the Member halls.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

This is really good to know. The photo you posted Emile of your new figures is excellent. Great quality from what I see.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

*Finally got my train items into my inventory!*

Another awesome York Meet is behind us. I had a rough time moving around the Meet because of a left knee injury I've been nursing since the East coast January Blizzard. I had missed the Allentown Meet and a couple local Greenberg's shows since then, but I wasn't missing York! I tried walking around the Orange Hall on Thursday but after a short time the pain in my knee was too much. Along with the pain it felt like I had a cinder block tied to my leg. I only got through about ⅓ of the hall that day so I didn't see much.

However, never to be deterred I brought my wife's scooter she used before her knee replacements, just in case I needed it. Well, I needed it on Friday and Saturday and had a lot more fun! So after enduring the pain this long I made an appointment for an MRI on my knee on Monday. I want to be back to normal _(what ever that is for me)_ by October's Meet!

So my haul was a bit lighter than usual:

Lionel 30,000 Gallon Tank Cars "Philadelphia Energy Solutions" 3 car set

K-Line die cast "Neiman Marcus" tractor trailer & cab

Miller Engineering Signs: "Budweiser Eagle" & "Foxy's Night Club"

Amerigas Propane Tank from the Korber booth

Some scenery detail sets

MTH Full Dome Passenger cars for my fantasy Excursion Train: NYC, Missouri Pacific & VIA Rail _(And one Alaska RPO I thought was a dome car. Oh well I'll use it as a power generator car!)_

Department 56 "Dorothy's Dress Shop" _(Long since retired)_

Three Sunoco refinery items and an electrical substation from Stan's Tanks

Lionel Legacy Kansas City Southern ES44AC in Southern Belle scheme (To M.U. with my KCS die cast ES44AC)

TM Books & Video "Toy Train Revue #4 & 5" videos

OGR Great Layout Adventures Volume 12 Blu-ray HD video

A couple of great meals at Cheddar's, Lyndon Diner and Alexander's during the week, and a fabulous cheesesteak at Latucca's before heading home on Saturday

I can't wait for October's Meet!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

First, get the knee fixed, Brian. We have to have you at 100% for the October York Meet.

Dorothy's Dress Shop was one of the very few limited addition buildings that D56 did in the Christmas in the City Series. It is a beauty and at one time was highly sort after and commanded a big price. This is a gem and will look wonderful on your layout. It is one of my favorite D56 buildings.

Your Stan the Tank Man additions will also be a big plus on your layout. He does excellent work.

It was great to see you both at the York Meet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian's idea of a "lighter load" is a car full of train stuff! I guess he brings the big trailer for a normal York meet.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Brian! We got the dress shop for $25! And we have a bunch of Stans tank items, I'll have to figure out how to put them all together for a nice Sunoco refinery or tank farm.

John, I'm finding that after years of buying loads of trains, I'm not finding as many 'must haves'. And when I do I usually pre-order them. But you can't help finding a lot of 'want-to-haves' at the York Meet!

It was great to see you both at the Meet!

LETS GO FLYERS!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Brian, $ 25.00 for this building was a steal of a deal.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

hey, John, ( BC 4)
IDEA:
Short note : Stouts Auc. On May 7, has got a bunch, of 
SF 2343, ( the auction is advertised as PW/PreW). 
all different various conditions.


----------

